# Thema Licht



## Dark_Fighter (1. Dezember 2004)

So es geht mal nicht um Computer sondern um Handarbeit im wörtlichen Sinn. Wir sollen in der Schule irgendwas zum Thema Licht machen, sollte dann eine Weihnachtskarte werden, aber auf DinA4 oder 5. Wir können alles machen was wir wollen, aber mir fällt nichts ein. Ich bin im freien zeichnen nicht grade gut mir liegen Lineal&Co eher. Hat wer eine Idee was ich da machen könnte. Hätte Bleistift, Wasserfarben oder Holzstifte zur Verfügung.


----------



## tool (1. Dezember 2004)

Das Einzige, was mir auf die Schnelle zu Licht einfällt ist das Licht-Prisma, das weißes Licht in Farben zerlegt, oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Dark_Fighter (5. Dezember 2004)

Sonst keiner eine Idee? Muss ja nix großartiges sein.


----------



## Pianoman (5. Dezember 2004)

Servus!
Nur so eine Idee:
Du sagst, Du arbeitest lieber mit Lineal als Freihand. Wie wärs mit einer perspektivischen Szenerie (Gebäude oder Industrie), die kann man schön mit dem Lineal machen. Und darin untersuchst Du die Licht- und Schattenwirkung der einzelnen Objekte, z.B. mit mehreren Lichtquellen. (Kernschatten, Streulicht, etc.)
Mal nach technischen Zeichnungen oder Architektur   , da findest Du bestimmt was in dieser Richtung.
lg.


----------



## der_Jan (5. Dezember 2004)

http://www.itchy-animation.co.uk/light.htm
Ist ein Artikel zum Thema Licht, zwar auf englisch, auf dem Forum haben sie aber gemeint der Artikel wäre gut. Ich hab ihn mir noch nicht durchgelesen, aber die Bilder die ich sah fand ich sehr anschaulich. ;-) Vielleicht birgt er ja Anregungen oder Hilfe.


----------



## SunnyLilly (7. Dezember 2004)

hey,

    endlich komm ich ma dazu, meinen Senf dazu zu geben 
 Also mit Licht kann man doch viel machen. Alles wirkt je nachdem, wie es beleuchtet ist, also könntest du ein und dasselbe Motiv mehrmals malen, jeweils in anderem Licht, um die Wirkung zu zeigen. Also ma weicher, ma härter und unterschiedliche farben. hab da ma schnell was gebastelt (ich hoffe doch, das erscheint jetzt auch...)


----------



## da_Dj (7. Dezember 2004)

Das sieht aber eher nach ' strg+i ' aus als nach verschiedenen Lichtverhältnissen  Aber die Idee ist doch schonmal was gutes. Mal doch irgend ein Weihnachtsgeschenk, und wenn es nur ein oller Karton ist und setze ihn in verschiedene Lichtverhältnisse. Ein wenig Licht von hinten durch die Beleuchtung des Tannebaums vielleicht?  Oder eine sehr düstere Fassung, bei Nacht (soll ja weihnachtlich werden, und der Nikolaus kommt nuescht im Flutlicht )


----------

